# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  problem with paypal account

## gharch

hi masters
i have a paypal premier account and use paypal merchant for my shop(selling vpn)
my account has been limited after doing 3 selling with paypal
PayPal wants the following, but I have questions:


1-"Provide proof of delivery" ==> *my selling merchandise is virtual and Automatically be delivered immediately,"Tracking Number"How do I complete this field?*



2-"Supplier Contact Info" ==> *my merchandise is virtual,what thing i upload??*


paypal support not answerd my questions

----------

